# Trickishleaf's Frog Room



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Good morning!

That's the phrase I hear echoing from the other side of the house each time I roll out of bed and cross the creaking hardwood floor to the frog room.

I stop at the door and stare in to see which frogs are out for their morning exercise =) 

Then I pour myself a cup of Joe and plop myself down in my plush chair to enjoy the sights.

I hope you enjoy it as much as I do!


----------



## dartboard (Jan 30, 2011)

Beautiful tanks! Great work!


----------



## lhoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Love all the variation in the room with tank sizes, makes it very interesting.


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

lhoy said:


> Love all the variation in the room with tank sizes, makes it very interesting.


Thanks!
I'm actually trying to make it more uniform! Haha. My rack has been annoying me, and I finally set up the three 10 gallon verts. My plan is to fill the next shelf up with some 18"x18" tanks.


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Fruit fly rack









Giant Pothos









Newly constructed 10 gallon verts with sliding glass doors









I've gotta order some more plants soon, because I'm fairly certain I'll be removing some of the plants I already planted in these


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

New Marcgravia growth! 









Resurrection fern putting out lots of tiny growth.









Azureus on the prowl









Leuc!









Leuc tank









Agalychnis Lemur tank.









Azureus tank


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I like the look of the twins vivs. Nice!


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Getting new frogs is better than Christmas!
Here's an unboxing video of what I got from @khoff


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Calling Male Leuc.
Really cool pattern on this guy.









Mint Terribilis froglets! These are for my wife. =D


























Some Begonias that Kevin included. So cool!


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

So I have the male leuc in QT, but haven't heard any calling, so today I played some leuc tunes for him. He climbed to the highest point in the tub and proceeded to.... Vibrate. He was definitely calling, but making no audible noise. 
Is this normal?

Also, I decided to see how my females would respond to the recorded calls. Turns out one of them is a male. I almost died from shock. Haha.
He is now calling in the tank on and off, but his call is barely audible as well. I can't hear it without the tank door open. Will he get louder as time passes?









This is one I am nearly certain is female.


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Some nice growth in the new tanks!


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Sneak peak...


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

New additions to the family courtesy of Aquatic Critter in Nashville...


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

FTS of all my currently established tanks:








Leuc tank









Azureus









Agalychnis Lemur

















Variabilis









Not inhabited yet.









No inhabitants


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Moss taking off, 1 of my 2 favorite spots in my vivs!

















My other favorite spot


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Moved the Variabilis to a smaller tank cause it was way too hard to pull eggs. I have been trying catch them for 2 weeks and finally just pulled out the bromeliad they were in. Turns out it was rotten anyway and fell apart.
That made getting the frogs into the new tank much easier!
They're way more active and visible now. The female was out all morning and the male was on the front glass.


----------



## r.avalos (Apr 10, 2013)

What kind of lighting are you?


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Mostly CFL's with a smattering of LED's.
I'm slowly upgrading to more LED's.


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Stayed up late into the morning re-arranging and cleaning the frog room. There were so many cobwebs and spiders. Haha.

I got pretty much everything organized. I hate chaos (blame my wife) so now I can actually sit and enjoy the room without being stressed by the clutter.


















And here's the bug corner.









And some terrariums I made as gifts:


----------



## singhm29 (Jun 28, 2009)

Neat tanks and great frog shots, what kind of lights are you using on that large vertical tank of yours with the very nice looking tree stump background?


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

singhm29 said:


> Neat tanks and great frog shots, what kind of lights are you using on that large vertical tank of yours with the very nice looking tree stump background?


A combination of CFL's and an LED bulb from CREE.


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Threw springtails in the Azureus tank to clean up some mold. They came out for a photoshoot!


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Variabilis saying hello!









Moss and Peperomias, gotta love it!


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Booming wingless FF with Repashy Superfly









Also, a Variabilis tad in the water!


----------



## Kas (Oct 6, 2013)

Love the frog room! What a peaceful room to relax and watch nature.


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

It's been a while since I updated this thread.
Enjoy!

This is my Arboreal Canopy tank. It has grown in amazingly well.

















Orange Sirensis









Updated Variabilis tank









Freshly planted 12x12x18









Mantella Nigricans









Mint Terribilis tank... still growing in,









Mint Terribilis









Female Bastimentos









Male Bastimentos


----------



## yerbamate (Nov 3, 2013)

Are those 55 gallon tanks set on end to make the vertical viv? If os, you just helped me solve a conceptual quandary! thanks! I will now move ahead with plans for a tank 
conversion!


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

Tanks look great. So do the frogs.


----------



## andaroo (Apr 8, 2009)

I love those tall skinny tanks! Your frog room looks awesome! I would love my own room, mine are just everywhere all around my condo lol.


----------

